# Elliman's Embrocation look-a-likes



## bostaurus (Sep 1, 2011)

My new veterinary embrocation bottle arrived while I was in Texas getting my youngest settled in for her 2nd year of college. I had not realize until the last few years that there was a sort of embrocation shape.  Elliman's is a very common bottle, not only in England but here in the US as well.  There are a few others that are the same shape and much harder to find, especially here in the States.  I don't know if this was just a popular shape or if they were trying to ride the coat tails of a very successful Elliman's.   If you see a bottle of this shape you may want to check the name...anything other than Elliman's may be worth trading off to a veterinary collector.  By the way, only the Elliman's Royal Embrocation was for horses.  The smaller Elliman's Embrocation was in a different shaped bottle and meant for humans....though it was probably the same stuff!  
 The picture is not too good.  I have a terrible time trying to get a good bottle picture.


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 1, 2011)

Here is a close up:
 Vanner & Prest Embrocation For Horses, 6"
 Elliman's Royal Embrocation for Horses, 7 1/2"
 Vanner & Prest Embrocation for Horses, 6"
 more scarce large Elliman's, 9"
 Harwood's Embrocation for Cattle and Horses, 7 1/2"


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 1, 2011)

KERSHAW'S EMBROCATION,7 1/2"
 Cataline Embrocation, 7 1/2"
 Elliman's Royal Embrocation, 7 1/2"
 "Stud" Company Veterinary Medicine Manufacturers, 7 1/2"


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 1, 2011)

Here's the "humans'" embrocation, sometimes embossed Elliman's Universal Embrocation.
 Melinda, I'm sure many humans used the Horse Embrocation, thinking it must be stronger ![]


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 1, 2011)

I am sure they did!  I wonder if it was cheaper to buy the horse embrocation?  
 I would love to know what was in some of these liniments.  They were probably pretty much the same.
 They put out a great book: "Horses, Dogs, Birds, Cattle.  Accident and Ailments  First Aid"   It is pretty common...they must have printed a lot of them.
 They show the Royal and Universal embrocations in 4 different sizes and in wraps.  I only have two sizes.

 It is hard to tell from the picture if the horse embrocation was cheaper as there are no volume measurements shown.


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 1, 2011)

There are also some great pictures in the book.  I am not sure if these are copies of posters they issued.  If so I would love to get my hands on one or two.


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 1, 2011)

Since they advertise both I guess one was for the horse and one for the rider after a day of hunting.  I know I would need it!


----------



## Dansalata (Sep 1, 2011)

really nice, new one to me..but of course  no one has seen em all...


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 1, 2011)

I was not very clear in my first post...The Elliman's I have had since the 70's.  My newest is the "Stud" Company.  I have some other "Stud" Company bottles but none in the "embrocation" shape.


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  SAbottles
> 
> Here's the "humans'" embrocation, sometimes embossed Elliman's Universal Embrocation.
> Melinda, I'm sure many humans used the Horse Embrocation, thinking it must be stronger ![]


 I found this on the web in a chat about embrocations for cycling:
 "My Grandmother used an Embrocation called 'Ellimans' BUT she used the one formulated for animals. Her saying was "if it's good enough for t' cows, it's good enough for me"! "


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Melinda,

 Super line up of embrocations. I'm over here squinting like mad, trying to get a good gander at the various finishes. Was there a common embrocation finish? Thanks for showing these.




From.


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, sorry for the poor photography.  They are all BIM except for one of the Vanner and Prest bottles which is machine made.  The rest  of them have applied lips, some of them rather sloppy.  The "Stud" one has a tooled lip with the base of the lip was incorporated into the mold.  About half have the "Elliman's" type lip with the extra ring at the top which probably catch drips better.  
 There is one on the British eBay right now called Grandmother's Embrocation with the same shape.  I have not been able to find any information as to whether it was a vet med or not.
 I think applied lips were used longer in Britain than here so some of them are not as old as they might first seem.


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 28, 2011)

Just added another look-a-like.
 Jamieson & Co Renowned Embrocation for Horses & C   London & Aberdeen

 Funny that they ran out of room and put "C" instead of spelling out Cattle.  My only one listing Aberdeen.  If a Scottish town is embossed on the bottle it is usually Edinburgh.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 28, 2011)

> I would love to know what was in some of these liniments. They were probably pretty much the same.


 *[align=left]4084. Veterinary Liniment.[/align]*[align=left]Oil of Amber, 2 fl. ounces.[/align][align=left]Camphor, 4 ounces av.[/align][align=left]Carbolic Acid, 3 ounces av.[/align][align=left]Oil of Tar, 2 fl. ounces.[/align][align=left]Oil of Sassafras, 4 fl. ounces.[/align][align=left]Oil of Turpentine, 2 pints.[/align][align=left]Fennerâ€™s Complete Formulary - Part IV -[/align][align=left] [/align][align=left] [/align]*[align=left]4083. "Spavin Cure."[/align]*[align=left]This comes properly under the head of Liniments, but it is chiefly used[/align][align=left]in veterinary practice. It is, however, an excellent absorbent liniment for[/align][align=left]man or beast. An excellent application for swellings or lameness of any[/align][align=left]kind, but it must not be used internally.[/align][align=left] [/align][align=left]Camphor, 4 ounces av.[/align][align=left]Oil of Turpentine, 4 fl. ounces.[/align][align=left]Tincture of Iodine, 4 fl. ounces.[/align][align=left]Bichloride of Mercury, 30 grains.[/align][align=left]Oil of Spike, 2 fl. ounces.[/align][align=left]Oil of Amber, 2 fl. drachms.[/align][align=left]Mix and dissolve.[/align][align=left] [/align][align=left]*4077. " Gargling Oil" Liniment.​*Camphor, 8 ounces av.​Oil of Amber, 2 fl. ounces.​Origanum Oil, 1 fl. ounce.​Carbolic Acid, 4 ounces av.​Oil of Turpentine, 3 pints.​Crude Petroleum Oil, 4 pints.​Stronger Water of Ammonia,. 2 fl. ounces.​Mix and dissolve.​ [/align][align=left] [/align]*[align=left]* [/align]


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 29, 2011)

From the formulas you listed I bet they smelled to high heaven.  I will have to get out some of my old farming books and see what the recipes in there say.
 I need to look up some of that stuff too.  Oil of Amber and Oil of Spike?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 29, 2011)

Melinda, believe it or not we've dug a few with original contents,...they are vr. strong smelling.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Nov 29, 2016)

Alright!  In this 2011 thread, Bostaurus has provided lots of info on Elliman's Embrocation.  In doing so, he has provided a strong clue to the identity of my mystery bottle. 

​


----------



## Harry Pristis (Nov 29, 2016)

Now that I can think of this bottle as a liniment bottle, perhaps the lip finish is understandable.  Maybe this finish is an approach to an applicator lip.  The lip is wide and smooth.  Pressed against the flank of a horse, the bottle could be moved across distressed areas dispensing the liniment. Just a thought.


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 29, 2016)

While the Elliman's Embrocation was used for humans and the Elliman's Royal Embrocation was for horses it seems it was not always the case.  I recently bought a rectangle Elliman;s Embrocation that was labeled for horses (Elliman's Royal Embrocation) complete with the box.  It is imported by a New York Company so they may have bottled it in the rectangle bottle to make shipping easier.  The label shows the ingredients: Turpentine, Acetic Acid and Egg Whites.  Pretty simple.


----------

